# Tablet Selection



## stpet291 (Jan 10, 2014)

Please dont flame me to bad but after reading through many threads my head is spinning. 

I am currently restoring a 1993 Mustang Coupe. I would like to add a tablet to act as a head unit. 

I am completely lost as to what I need to make the system complete. I want to run 2 10" class subs with 2 6x9 and 2 door speakers and finally two highs. 

I am NOT chasing the baddest system I can get, just one that sounds nice and has lots of flexibility. Hence the tablet with NAV Etc.....

Can someone please take the time to lay out exactly what I need to accomplish this. I would be truly grateful. 

Von


----------



## darkmatter (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm no technical wizard but I'm not sure that you can just use a tablet for a head unit or if it would be worth it. It would be easier and cheaper to just get a cheaper head unit and hook an Ipad or some other tablet up to it. Most tablets can charge and get power off a dc plug but the big question is how are you going to hook up all the speakers (at least 8 wires) to the Tablet. I have seen online where a shop did a custom dash for someone to have an Ipad hooked to an aftermarket head unit. It looked good but I bet it cost a pretty penny. Anyway good luck. Sorry that I wasn't much help.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

darkmatter said:


> I'm no technical wizard but I'm not sure that you can just use a tablet for a head unit or if it would be worth it. It would be easier and cheaper to just get a cheaper head unit and hook an Ipad or some other tablet up to it. Most tablets can charge and get power off a dc plug but the big question is how are you going to hook up all the speakers (at least 8 wires) to the Tablet. I have seen online where a shop did a custom dash for someone to have an Ipad hooked to an aftermarket head unit. It looked good but I bet it cost a pretty penny. Anyway good luck. Sorry that I wasn't much help.


It's doable but it's best if used to connect to a dsp. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

browse mp3car.com to get some idea of what's involved. The short list:

1) A way to control sleep mode/screen/power management, probably through software like Tasker. Of course you'll need a 5v power source, probably 2A minimum

2) A way to manage the volume and sound in general. If you also have a regular headunit with an AUX input you can use that, or use an in-dash EQ that will act as a master volume control. This will probably give you some crossover options as well as boost the signal voltage and it's what almost everyone does (including myself).

3) As many amps as you need for those speakers. If you're crossing them over passively, you could probably get away with one amp for the subs and another 4 channel amp for the rest.

4) A lot of time to iron out issues.

The easiest option right now is to get an older Nexus7 and load Timurs ROM (google it) onto it. It's an (almost) all-in-one solution to a lot of the common problems associated with tablets on the software side of things.


----------



## stpet291 (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks for the answers. What would be a good middle of the road cost wise DSP? Running an EQ would be easy. I looked at the BIT One and it clearly would work its just expensive. How old of a Nexus 7?


----------



## lithium (Oct 29, 2008)

1st gen nexus 7 and if you're not going active then just run the tablet straight to the amps. there are apps that can do 10 band eq iirc


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

lithium said:


> 1st gen nexus 7 and if you're not going active then just run the tablet straight to the amps. there are apps that can do 10 band eq iirc


no line driver needed?


----------



## el_bob-o (Nov 8, 2008)

As far as an inexpensive dsp goes a minidsp is a great option.


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm thinking of using a iPad mini for my h/u and was looking at the Audiocontrol EQX with 2-ch input and 8-ch output which would work perfect for the setup im planning. 

iPad / Istreamer / Audiocontrol eqx / Ground Zero Nano 4.100g /ground Zero Nano 2.200g / Ground Zero 1.1200d / Hybrid Audio L1 / Hybrid Audio L3 / Hybrid Audio L8..... Still undecided about the sub but you get the idea.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

SPLEclipse said:


> The easiest option right now is to get an older Nexus7 and load Timurs ROM (google it) onto it. It's an (almost) all-in-one solution to a lot of the common problems associated with tablets on the software side of things.


100% agree with this, I have had a Nexus 7 in my car for about 9 months now running Timurs ROM. Once I got everything set up, it's been rock solid. I have a USB DAC plugged into mine, that then goes into an MS8 and from there it's no different than setting up any system.


----------



## Jachin99 (Dec 13, 2008)

There is a way to use a newer (2013) nexus 7 also, if you want more specific info, then let me know, im hashing this out right now. I am using an arc audio ps8 for my dsp, though, but that's the most expensive part. other than that, I have a nexus 7, and an audio quest dragonfly dac.


----------



## Nismo (Jan 10, 2010)

I've been told that ElementalX is a further-developed version of Timur's ROM, and works on the 2013 '7'. I have a buddy with the new one, and now I'm regretting buying my 2012 a few days before he bought his 2013.

Eric


----------



## Jachin99 (Dec 13, 2008)

I don't think that elemental 9 is as functional as timur's was. I can only get my dac audio to play through audio recorder pro. If I want to listen to streaming music with navigation commands, I still have to use Bluetooth. I haven't had a lot of time to play with it either though. Im using elemental and a version of AOKP for as much functionality as I can get.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Nismo said:


> I've been told that ElementalX is a further-developed version of Timur's ROM, and works on the 2013 '7'. I have a buddy with the new one, and now I'm regretting buying my 2012 a few days before he bought his 2013.
> 
> Eric


Timur has started development on the 2nd Gen now. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Why wouldn't you just run a class compliant usb audio interface like berhringer euphoria 1820 and use apps to controll eq functions?

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

On Android I do not believe that's an option. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

BowDown said:


> On Android I do not believe that's an option.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


I'm not too sure about that:


USB Audio Recorder PRO app brings USB audio device support to Android devices


----------



## Jachin99 (Dec 13, 2008)

Im pretty sure audio recorder pro is a way around rooting if you want to use a usb dac. The problem is that I you can't use ARP with any other apps, so In a car, its not the best option. I have also heard rumors about a second gen timur's rom but that was a while back, and last I heard, he gave up on it. I know a lot of people petitioned google development to have dac support built in, and they actually started woking on the programing for it. This makes me wonder when the next gen tablet is coming out, and what kind of capabilities it will bring with it. It might be worth it to wait if anyone can find news on it.


----------



## Jachin99 (Dec 13, 2008)

Nexus 7 2013 Timur's ROM USB OTG + Charging - Page 6 - xda-developers

It looks like they are working on a newer version of Timur's Rom for the nexus 7 2013. This one is being built just for tablets that are installed in vehicles, so it should be better than elemental IX, which is what im running now.


----------

